# Curious Distraction: Explain your username, avatar picture, etc...



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everyone. As I reply to some posts, it occurs to me that it would be interesting to get explanations or back stories from many of the user/contributors here on Canon Rumors about why they use/choose the *username* that they have. For instance, *neuro* has explained it before but let's hear it again here all in one place!! What does *TrumpetPower* possibly mean? While we're at it, add some info about the *avatar picture* you use if you like.

In my case, *RustyTheGeek* started out many years ago as a domain name people would remember for my IT consulting business when they needed to email me. Eventually it just made sense to start treating it like a brand, esp since it's never taken when choosing a username on forums, etc. So there we go! I still need to get an avatar picture uploaded. Bad me.

Anyone else care to share? Even if it seems self explanatory there might be more than meets the eye.


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 25, 2013)

I've used my name for various things in the past, mostly on forums but also online games as my avatar username. Not only that, I have registered 'croubie industries' as a business and used it when I subcontracted myself out for various engineering jobs (in a sort of "Vandalay Industries" way, if you don't know what that is then you're too young. Go rent some Seinfeld DVDs).

But the truth of where it came from? Me and a mate, back in high school (so at least 12-14 years ago), were around at his place late one night sampling some 'herbs' that he'd grown in his garden. We started just babbling crap, made up words that sounded cool, and I particularly liked the sound of 'croubie', we even tried to get it to catch on as a slang word for the herbs, it caught on with a few friends (particularly good when discussing nefarious activities around people we shouldn't, like parents).
Then I got a subcontracting job and needed a business name. Well, I didn't need one, but using my actual name sounded less 'business-like', so I made up 'croubie industries' as a sort of 'vandalay industries', but also having a dig at my bosses (who didn't know my other made-up meaning for the words).
13 years later and it's still around, even if it doesn't have the herbal double-meaning anymore (we all grew out of it, as most kids do).
Meanwhile, the global-octopus of croubie industries has stretched into many areas: photography & accessories, hifi/pa/guitar speakers and amps, computers & parts, and I can't think of what else. It's amazing what you can get when you ring up suppliers and say you're from a business (rather than some poor uni student), trade prices and free samples and all the rest.

"And you want to be my latex salesman."


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 25, 2013)

Paulie Walnuts. The best character from the Sopranos. And I'm also a Paul.

The pic is me on my final year project when a student, so 10 years ago this May. In the last year we had to do our projects on the ENG gear, which at the time I resisted (if you go from a camcorder to an ENG camera it's quite a leap - black and white viewfinder - having to remember colour temperatures, setting timecodes, back focus acutally built into your lenses to screw you up) but ultimately led to me making my living today (as all ENG cameras be they Sony, Panasonic, Ikegami, JVC, Grass Valley whatever, have the essential controls in the same place)

In those days I shaved my hair because I could, these days as I look at my thinning temple I have no choice.

My pal Adam took this on my Canon EOS 5 (A2e), and the camera I'm holding is a Panny AJ-200E DVCPRO.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 25, 2013)

RLPhoto

Ramon L. Perez Photographer

My photo is of a low-key self-portrait which shows the style of photos I like with my currently most used lens, the 135L.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 25, 2013)

dr croubie said:


> I've used my name for various things in the past, mostly on forums but also online games as my avatar username. Not only that, I have registered 'croubie industries' as a business and used it when I subcontracted myself out for various engineering jobs (in a sort of "Vandalay Industries" way, if you don't know what that is then you're too young. Go rent some Seinfeld DVDs).
> 
> But the truth of where it came from? Me and a mate, back in high school (so at least 12-14 years ago), were around at his place late one night sampling some 'herbs' that he'd grown in his garden. We started just babbling crap, made up words that sounded cool, and I particularly liked the sound of 'croubie', we even tried to get it to catch on as a slang word for the herbs, it caught on with a few friends (particularly good when discussing nefarious activities around people we shouldn't, like parents).
> Then I got a subcontracting job and needed a business name. Well, I didn't need one, but using my actual name sounded less 'business-like', so I made up 'croubie industries' as a sort of 'vandalay industries', but also having a dig at my bosses (who didn't know my other made-up meaning for the words).
> ...



+1 to so many things here!

Oh, there can be a whole other thread for the made up words for croubie.


----------



## KyleSTL (Jan 25, 2013)

My name is Kyle, I (currently) live in St Louis, MO. Easy 'nough.


----------



## DCM1024 (Jan 25, 2013)

DCM1024 represents my intials (Debbie Moore) and birthday. Avatar is a photo of me taken at work.


----------



## FTb-n (Jan 25, 2013)

*FTb-n* was my first Canon which I bought in 1974 and carried almost every day in high school for three years as a yearbook photog. Not very creative, but it's a sentimental favorite camera.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jan 25, 2013)

dr croubie said:


> I've used my name for various things in the past, mostly on forums but also online games as my avatar username. Not only that, I have registered 'croubie industries' as a business and used it when I subcontracted myself out for various engineering jobs (in a sort of "Vandalay Industries" way, if you don't know what that is then you're too young. Go rent some Seinfeld DVDs).
> 
> But the truth of where it came from? Me and a mate, back in high school (so at least 12-14 years ago), were around at his place late one night sampling some 'herbs' that he'd grown in his garden. We started just babbling crap, made up words that sounded cool, and I particularly liked the sound of 'croubie', we even tried to get it to catch on as a slang word for the herbs, it caught on with a few friends (particularly good when discussing nefarious activities around people we shouldn't, like parents).
> Then I got a subcontracting job and needed a business name. Well, I didn't need one, but using my actual name sounded less 'business-like', so I made up 'croubie industries' as a sort of 'vandalay industries', but also having a dig at my bosses (who didn't know my other made-up meaning for the words).
> ...



Mine's a much similar story, minus the original origins and 415 associations. I'm really a trumpeter, but you can't make a living playing trumpet. But at ASU a couple decades ago I needed something for which I made up something vaguely resembling a corporate identity, and I've been using it everywhere since.

b&


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 25, 2013)

dr croubie said:


> I've used my name for various things in the past, mostly on forums but also online games as my avatar username. Not only that, I have registered 'croubie industries' as a business and used it when I subcontracted myself out for various engineering jobs (in a sort of "Vandalay Industries" way, if you don't know what that is then you're too young. Go rent some Seinfeld DVDs).
> 
> But the truth of where it came from? Me and a mate, back in high school (so at least 12-14 years ago), were around at his place late one night sampling some 'herbs' that he'd grown in his garden. We started just babbling crap, made up words that sounded cool, and I particularly liked the sound of 'croubie', we even tried to get it to catch on as a slang word for the herbs, it caught on with a few friends (particularly good when discussing nefarious activities around people we shouldn't, like parents).
> Then I got a subcontracting job and needed a business name. Well, I didn't need one, but using my actual name sounded less 'business-like', so I made up 'croubie industries' as a sort of 'vandalay industries', but also having a dig at my bosses (who didn't know my other made-up meaning for the words).
> ...



I love it! What a great first post! Let's see... The old "RL Co." I used to use. "Robert Nelms" was a made up name we used as code on various things we would receive in the mail way back... it's all in good fun! And many of your "ventures" above I have had a hand in as well, esp things to do with audio, computers, etc. Thanks dude!!


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 25, 2013)

RMC are my Initials, Ryan McMaster and the 33 is sort of an enigma in my life. It pops up all over in my life, for instance, I was born On may 16th in Alaska 16-49=33. My best friend was born on the 17th in Hawaii, same thing (Date-state numerical admission into the Union). Just weird stuff I guess but whenever the number comes up I usually have a spark of brilliance on a Project I am working on or something. My first 3d Printer (I use them for work) Used to give me an error code 33 all the time, which was not a code in the companies DB. Turns out it was related to a software update that had a bug that would cause the extruder to heat beyond the limit set by the operator and could cause a fire. It was supposed to be code 1033 (10 meant error and 33 was the specific type). Weird things like that. Hence my photography is under RMC |33| Photography.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 25, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > I've used my name for various things in the past, mostly on forums but also online games as my avatar username. Not only that, I have registered 'croubie industries' as a business and used it when I subcontracted myself out for various engineering jobs (in a sort of "Vandalay Industries" way, if you don't know what that is then you're too young. Go rent some Seinfeld DVDs).
> ...



I guessed it right! I suspected that meant the musical instrument! And FWIW, it was your username that inspired me to start this thread. ASU = Angelo or Arizona? I'm originally from San Angelo, TX where there is an ASU located. Oh, and from what I know, it's not easy making a living playing a camera either! And around these parts, I think it's 420.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jan 25, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I guessed it right! I suspected that meant the musical instrument! And FWIW, it was your username that inspired me to start this thread. ASU = Angelo or Arizona? I'm originally from San Angelo, TX where there is an ASU located. Oh, and from what I know, it's not easy making a living playing a camera either! And around these parts, I think it's 420.



Arizona State University; I don't make any (significant amounts of) money from photography, either, but from database programming; and I don't partake, so I'm simply impressed with myself that I managed to get within 1% of the right figure....

b&


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 25, 2013)

never


----------



## zim (Jan 25, 2013)

ZIM…… He’s just a regular guy trying to do his best to destroy worlds, without the best of kit


----------



## distant.star (Jan 25, 2013)

.
"Distant Star" comes from the Jimmy Webb song "Where Words End" sung by Johnny Rivers on his "Shadows on the Moon" album a few years ago.

Lyrics:

Where Words End (Jimmy Webb)

I sat me down on the highest rock
on the hill at Big Sur
It was dark and all the stars were spread out wide
As wide as my love for her
I was sure that I was falling
I felt time and space extend
and I thought I heard her calling from a place
a place where words end
Where words end...that's where my love begins
And reaches just as far as any *distant star*
Where words end there will be no might have beens
She'll be waiting..my best friend just across the river
Where all the words end
So I gave some thanks in silence and for all the good it's done
As a brand new constellation bloomed in space in the shape of my mother's face
In that starry dome of silence I could have heard a falling pin
She was smiling in the starry crown of grace and I watched her stars ascend
Where words end that's where my love begins
And reaches just as far as any *distant star*
Where words end there will be no might have beens
She'll be waiting for me there just across the river
Just across the river, Just across the river
Where all the words....
Where all the words end

And you can hear it here:

Johnny Rivers Where Words End

In addition to it just being beautiful, that's my criteria for good photography -- where words end.

As for the avatar, I just popped it up there a day or two ago. Reminds me of the old railroad crossings that always had a sign saying:

*STOP

LOOK

LISTEN*

So, it's sort of all aspirational, I guess. One day I'll take a picture as beautiful as that song and as ephemeral as a distant star. And one day, I'll post things where people will stop, look and listen!

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jan 25, 2013)

Tabor Warren Photography is... well... the business name. The photo is from a vacation I had with my wife to St. Charles, MO last year. She loves the bug glasses, and being the primary photographer, there are not too many photos of myself.

-Tabor


----------



## skullyspice (Jan 25, 2013)

Long time fan of heavy metal music with a mild obsession for the Spice Girls. Skullyspice.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2013)

zim said:


> ZIM…… He’s just a regular guy trying to do his best to destroy worlds, without the best of kit



*GERMS!!!*


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2013)

Also... My education is in neuroscience, I spent 8 years teaching neuroanatomy to medical students (as well as gross anatomy, histology, etc.). For many years, my 'day job' was quantitative neuroanatomy - assessing gene expression changes in the brain. 

My avatar is a self portrait - a sagittal MRI of me.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 26, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> RMC are my Initials, Ryan McMaster and the 33 is sort of an enigma in my life. It pops up all over in my life, for instance, I was born On may 16th in Alaska 16-49=33. My best friend was born on the 17th in Hawaii, same thing (Date-state numerical admission into the Union). Just weird stuff I guess but whenever the number comes up I usually have a spark of brilliance on a Project I am working on or something. My first 3d Printer (I use them for work) Used to give me an error code 33 all the time, which was not a code in the companies DB. Turns out it was related to a software update that had a bug that would cause the extruder to heat beyond the limit set by the operator and could cause a fire. It was supposed to be code 1033 (10 meant error and 33 was the specific type). Weird things like that. Hence my photography is under RMC |33| Photography.



RMC33- "McMaster" has to be like one of the best names ever! It's better than McLovin! I'd be rocking that all over the place if that was my name.


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 26, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > RMC are my Initials, Ryan McMaster and the 33 is sort of an enigma in my life. It pops up all over in my life, for instance, I was born On may 16th in Alaska 16-49=33. My best friend was born on the 17th in Hawaii, same thing (Date-state numerical admission into the Union). Just weird stuff I guess but whenever the number comes up I usually have a spark of brilliance on a Project I am working on or something. My first 3d Printer (I use them for work) Used to give me an error code 33 all the time, which was not a code in the companies DB. Turns out it was related to a software update that had a bug that would cause the extruder to heat beyond the limit set by the operator and could cause a fire. It was supposed to be code 1033 (10 meant error and 33 was the specific type). Weird things like that. Hence my photography is under RMC |33| Photography.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## extremeinstability (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine is just my site name obviously, http://www.extremeinstability.com/ ...which I named it back in 1999 or 2000. Needed a storm chasing related term for the site and saw that mention on a national weather service page talking about the setup for a first chase of mine. CAPE is convective available potential energy and pretty much 1000 j/kg and under is low and I guess I always took extreme instability as being 5000 j/kg and above. It's stuck since then, though I often regret the choice as I don't feel I've chased "extreme" enough to warrant extreme being in the name. That and well extreme instability has never proved to end up that impressive storm-wise usually. Usually means more of a cap in place and weaker shear periods. Kinda stuck with the name now though. And lordy are there few url naming options now.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jan 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Also... My education is in neuroscience, I spent 8 years teaching neuroanatomy to medical students (as well as gross anatomy, histology, etc.).



I think most people would consider almost all anatomy "gross," but that's probably not the same definition of the term that you're using.

Still, I'd strongly recommend that everybody should go to the Body Worlds exhibition when it comes to town. Yes, even if you think it's gross. You'll get over it.

b&


----------



## Vivid Color (Jan 26, 2013)

My forum name reflects the fact that I am drawn more to bright, clear, intense colors than muted or pale ones. My avatar is a photo of some flowers that I took during a visit to the gardens at the Winterthur estate. The colors in the image are purposely over-saturated to create a fun not realistic effect.


----------



## jp121 (Jan 26, 2013)

My initials plus my birthdate (Jan 21). It's also my car number plate.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine is self-explanatory: Unfocused – Pictures Sharp, Life Not so Much. 

I'd probably be a lot more successful if I were more focused, but it isn't going to happen.


----------



## GDub (Jan 26, 2013)

GDub is the (kinda sorta) sound of my firstname and lastname initials--"GW". But... because "GDubya" puts a Texas spin on it (if you catch my drift), I went for an alternative version.  In truth, I was called GDub (sounds like "Jee-Dub") at work for years and it stuck. The avatar picture is a replica of my Gravatar--gravatar.com.


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 26, 2013)

My name is Scott, and I don't go by Scotty. I noticed, however, a hamburger restaurant in Dallas called "Scotty P's". As my last name also starts with a "P" I had to go in and get a cheese burger and a tee-shirt. 

Something about wearing that tee shirt in my laundry rotation for a couple of years made it stick in my mind. 

Hence my username.


----------



## eli72 (Jan 26, 2013)

I graduated from Yale University (their sports teams are known as the Elis after the founder, Elihu Yale) in 1972 where I first got an interest in photography. No avatar because I'm usually the one behind the camera!


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 26, 2013)

No Maserati, but to quote Joe Walsh "life's been good to me so far" = wellfed + my nationality. 

The photo is technically poor but it amuses me. One of my dogs (the male chocolate lab) was sitting on my boat when one of my brother's dogs (a very domineering female) muscled in. My off-kilter sense of humour sees this as a harangued married man being told off by his wife. (But maybe I've just been married waaay too long...)


----------



## Harry Muff (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm a pervert. 




I hope that clears that up. 8)


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine comes from my days of competitive bodybuilding, needed a contact name when I moved to live and train in Thailand....Actually competed as Super Heavy, but that was too long as a contact...+ year of birth 1967.

Still live in Thailand, retired from competitive bodybuilding and all the associated chemicals...


----------



## skullyspice (Jan 26, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> I'm a pervert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that made me laugh


----------



## rpt (Jan 26, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> never


LOL!


----------



## rpt (Jan 26, 2013)

The user name are my initials:
Rustom Peshotan Taraporevala

Peshotan is my father's name. Now if you thought that above was a mouthful, then this:
Rustom Peshotan Jivanji Khurshedji Coorji Ratanji Kahanji Nahnji Behramji Taraporevala 

So that takes you to 1700 or thereabouts. There is documented evidence of Ratanji around 1750...

And the avatar is a photo of my first camera that I used for a looooooooooooooooong time...


----------



## sanj (Jan 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Also... My education is in neuroscience, I spent 8 years teaching neuroanatomy to medical students (as well as gross anatomy, histology, etc.). For many years, my 'day job' was quantitative neuroanatomy - assessing gene expression changes in the brain.
> 
> My avatar is a self portrait - a sagittal MRI of me.



Show off!


----------



## sanj (Jan 26, 2013)

rpt said:


> The user name are my initials:
> Rustom Peshotan Taraporevala
> 
> Peshotan is my father's name. Now if you thought that above was a mouthful, then this:
> ...



 You should use yr name if a cop ever pulls you over for traffic violation. He/she will let you off immediately.


----------



## notapro (Jan 26, 2013)

I am not a professional photographer, so I thought "notapro" would be nice for a name. The photo is of a gila monster, an animal indigenous to the Sonoran desert of southern Arizona (and to the part of northern Mexico directly south of Arizona). Seeing the gila monster brings to mind my favorite kind of weather: hot!


----------



## sanj (Jan 26, 2013)

Sanj is short for Sanjay.

I like this photo, more so because it was taken without any prep, so made it my profile.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 26, 2013)

name, none, and etc.


----------



## DArora (Jan 26, 2013)

First name initial with full last name and self portrait as avatar.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jan 26, 2013)

The first two letters are my initials, ab is for "aus Berlin" - from Berlin, where I used to live when I was in need for a username. The numbers are a mix of several things and were necessary because someone with the same initials in Berlin had the same idea.


----------



## eml58 (Jan 26, 2013)

eml as they are my initials (Edward M Lang), 58 because 50 wasn't available, 1950 being year of birth, the avatar ?? I thought the Buda shot simply looked better the attached shot of me, still do, attached shot taken by my youngest Lad, Botswana 2012, on his Nikon 5200 (Gasp), Kids !! what can you do.


----------



## NormanBates (Jan 26, 2013)

Norman Bates is the crazy guy from Psycho. This was my war game for online gaming back in the times of Quake 3 and Age of Empires 2 (hint: launch date, not this millennium). Then I took it as my forum name too.

Picture: a toy that my girlfriend gave me; she bought it because it looks pretty much like me :


----------



## zim (Jan 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > ZIM…… He’s just a regular guy trying to do his best to destroy worlds, without the best of kit
> ...



more like a loveable bug ;D


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 26, 2013)

I joined a website many years ago and was trying to think of a suitable name. It started off as Kernuak Piskie, but was the shortened to Kernuak, which means Cornish in the Cornish language. My grandfather was Cornish and his family are from Cornwall as far back as I can trace, back to the late 1600's on one branch. My avatar photo was taken while I was on the drinking water lake for Oslo. We were collecting water samples for a research project, looking for sources of fungal infections in leukaemic patients. It was actually my first week in Norway, in March, so yuo can imagine our hands were pretty numb from holding bottles under the water. The one thing on my mind at the time was not to drop one of them .


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm, let me see if I can explain this... I'm FAT, I'm a DADDY, and you'd never guess my last name.


----------



## Brian (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine is to easy.

I try to keep it simple and love the outdoors.......


----------



## Northstar (Jan 26, 2013)

FatDaddyJones said:


> Hmmm, let me see if I can explain this... I'm FAT, I'm a DADDY, and you'd never guess my last name.



Funny...I'll try a guess..."Smith?"


----------



## Northstar (Jan 26, 2013)

My pic is simply my favorite combo...the 70-200 2.8ii on the 1DX.

My name comes from the fact that I'm a star, a major big time star....and I live in the North. So I played around for a while with StarNorth...and Storth...StarNorthmeister...$tar....starno.....StaNorminator....etc. Then I had a revelation one day and "NorthStar" just came to me, like magic. It was pretty cool because my Mom always told me how creative I was, and now I here I was, really doing it. I probably should come clean about something though, my first inclination was to go with NorthStarMinatorMeisterRammaDamma....but I made a typo when I entered it into my profile and everything after NorthStar got deleted....and then a rerun of "Gilligan's Island" came on so I had to go. 

Anyway, that's how NorthStar came about.

Or... I grew up as a big fan of the Minnesota North Stars NHL team. (Pro Hockey team)


----------



## 1255 (Jan 26, 2013)

1255 = 12:55am. one hour after air france leaves los angeles for papeete, a flight i've been lucky enough to be on several times. and also 15 minutes into a delayed british airways flight to heathrow, a flight i was on for work, though most people wouldn't consider it work. regardless, i looked at my watch, realized i wanted the freedom to have chosen the air france flight instead, and made the decision to give it a go on my own. i've used 1255 as a name ever since. 

avatar = a photograph of an artwork made by a friend, shot on x-ray film. 

i prefer anonymity, and i enjoy abstraction.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 26, 2013)

Rienzphotoz: Rien is the name ... its meant to read as Rien's Photos (i.e. the photos I make).
The avatar is Canon EOS 5D MK III with EF 24-105 f/4 L IS lens ... as I always carry them with me every single day, everywhere .... a few months ago it used to be 7D with 24-105 L
the quote under my name is just my way of saying "CHILL" to all the gearbators who keep arguing about Canon is better or Nikon is better etc


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, BTW... my Avatar picture is my DSLR video rig. (I shoot lots of video). And the quote under my name is in Latin. Translated in English it states, "Anything said in Latin sounds profound."


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jan 26, 2013)

My name is Glenn. I'm an audio engineer. 

I try to use the same or a similar user name on any forums I'm a part of. (AVID forum, Mac Rumors, etc.)... sometimes I use glennaudio....same thing. I figured it would be a little more formal than my xBOX user name FoShizzle222...which has no meaning other than my birthday being 2/22 

=)

No avatar.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Jan 26, 2013)

My username is based on my fascination of hyphenated names, probably from watching too much Carson, Leno, Letterman, Pythons, et al, on late night television. So, it is a combination of catwalker Heidi Klum, and former 3rd baseman for the Dodgers, Ron Cey, accompanied by a first name and middle initial which fit my level of talent.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 26, 2013)

wellfedCanuck said:


> No Maserati, but to quote Joe Walsh "life's been good to me so far" = wellfed + my nationality.
> 
> The photo is technically poor but it amuses me. One of my dogs (the male chocolate lab) was sitting on my boat when one of my brother's dogs (a very domineering female) muscled in. My off-kilter sense of humour sees this as a harangued married man being told off by his wife. (But maybe I've just been married waaay too long...)



yes...i think you've nailed it!


----------



## caMARYnon (Jan 26, 2013)

Last name inside my gear name. On other forums I also use: soMARYny, voMARYlvo, noMARYkia


----------



## V8Beast (Jan 27, 2013)

I love cars, and have always loved musclecars. Back in high school and college, I made a habit out of destroying my friends four-cylinder Hondas and Mitsubishis with my V-8 Camaro. They called it the V8Beast, the name stuck, and it's made for a silly online handle over the years. Fortunately I've been able to make a career out of my hobby. 

My avatar pic is just a piston and connecting rod assembly.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 27, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> I love cars, and have always loved musclecars. Back in high school and college, I made a habit out of destroying my friends four-cylinder Hondas and Mitsubishis with my V-8 Camaro. They called it the V8Beast, the name stuck, and it's made for a silly online handle over the years. Fortunately I've been able to make a career out of my hobby.
> 
> My avatar pic is just a piston and connecting rod assembly.



I had a '75 El Camino back in the day. Rebuilt it from the ground up. My buddies that I did all this stuff with had a '65 Fastback Mustang and a '65 Chevy Pickup. We did more to them than to mine. We transformed the '65 Pickup into a V8 Beast that with 5 lug wheels, Posi-Trak, 1 ton granny low tranny, 3/4 springs and disc power brakes, stereo, captains' seats, multi-coat paint job, roll bar, big hand made front push bar/bumper, etc. We learned everything by doing it ourselves and reading books. Lots of junk yard visits. We taught ourselves to paint, weld, mechanic, fabricate, etc. Hard to imagine all the stuff we managed to accomplish without the Internet. Not sure if I can find the bathroom without a Google search these days.... (Thank God for StreetView!!).

FWIW, I think photographing products and in this case, automotive parts like that piston-rod assembly is some of the most challenging photos to make look dramatic and three dimensional. Love to see more cool pictures of forged pistons! Vrrrooooom!


----------



## V8Beast (Jan 27, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I had a '75 El Camino back in the day. Rebuilt it from the ground up. My buddies that I did all this stuff with had a '65 Fastback Mustang and a '65 Chevy Pickup. We did more to them than to mine. We transformed the '65 Pickup into a V8 Beast that with 5 lug wheels, Posi-Trak, 1 ton granny low tranny, 3/4 springs and disc power brakes, stereo, captains' seats, multi-coat paint job, roll bar, big hand made front push bar/bumper, etc. We learned everything by doing it ourselves and reading books. Lots of junk yard visits. We taught ourselves to paint, weld, mechanic, fabricate, etc. Hard to imagine all the stuff we managed to accomplish without the Internet. Not sure if I can find the bathroom without a Google search these days.... (Thank God for StreetView!!).
> 
> FWIW, I think photographing products and in this case, automotive parts like that piston-rod assembly is some of the most challenging photos to make look dramatic and three dimensional. Love to see more cool pictures of forged pistons! Vrrrooooom!



Sadly, fewer and fewer people these days turn their own wrenches. That applies to so-called car guys as well. 

And yes, product photography is very much an under-appreciated art. I'm not very good at it, but I find it both challenging an fascinating as hell


----------



## mjbehnke (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine is pretty simple as well.... M = Matthew, my first name; J= John, my middle name; and Behnke is my last name. 

I don't have an avatar, as I look better when not in photos.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jan 27, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> Sadly, fewer and fewer people these days turn their own wrenches.



Sad?

Not really.

Those who enjoy turning wrenches still do. Those who'd rather do something else do something else.

All in all, that's not such a bad state of affairs.

Remember, just because you enjoy turning a wrench doesn't mean that everybody else does.

Me? All things being equal, I'd prefer to do all the regular stuff on my car, a '68 VW Westfalia. And I've got grand designs for doing a complete renovation, hopefully in the next couple years. But I've got enough other interests competing for my time that I'm just as happy handing her over to my shade tree mechanic, a gnarly dude who used to work on a top fuel team and who today has a real passion for cars twice the age of mine.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## V8Beast (Jan 27, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Those who enjoy turning wrenches still do. Those who'd rather do something else do something else.
> 
> All in all, that's not such a bad state of affairs.
> 
> Remember, just because you enjoy turning a wrench doesn't mean that everybody else does.



If I had a penny for every time someone told me "I'd love to work on cars, but I don't know how" or "I'm too scared I'll break something" then I'd be able to buy a new 1Dx every week ;D

There is an astronomical gap in knowledge between enthusiasts and racers who get their hands dirty and turn their own wrenches, and those that pay other people to do it for them. I have no problem with people that want to keep their hands clean, and I wish I could afford to keep my hands clean, too  That said, it's sad when the "clean hands" crowd thinks their level of knowledge is up to par or exceeds that of people that are far more experienced than themselves. Some more humility would be appreciated by everyone


----------



## distant.star (Jan 27, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> Some more humility would be appreciated by everyone



That humility stuff is rarely appreciated, Beast. Especially men -- we think we're expected to be able to talk camshafts and valve timing and torque converters -- even if we don't know anything about it! Safer, of course, to BS about "sports" nonsense. How about those Dodgers!!!


----------



## mitchell3417 (Jan 27, 2013)

Graduated from Mizzou


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 27, 2013)

I had the nickname hillbilly. (I assume that was because my surname started with Hill...but you never know. Maybe it was because of my love of flannelette and my VH V8 SLE). Over time, it morphed in hillsilly.


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 27, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > Those who enjoy turning wrenches still do. Those who'd rather do something else do something else.
> ...



Old cars are a blast. My father has a 67' Shelby GT 350 he bought new off the show room floor and he still tunes, maintains and shows the car all the time. I wish I had paid more attention to how he tuned and worked on it as a kid/young adult, but in all honesty it just was not my thing. The funny thing is my parents show their cars together (Shelby + 69' Pontiac GTO I think) and people give them guff because they drive and work on the cars themselves. Boggles my mind.


----------



## V8Beast (Jan 27, 2013)

distant.star said:


> That humility stuff is rarely appreciated, Beast. Especially men -- we think we're expected to be able to talk camshafts and valve timing and torque converters -- even if we don't know anything about it! Safer, of course, to BS about "sports" nonsense. How about those Dodgers!!!



I love baseball, too, and the new-look Dodgers scare the snot out of me. Not only do they have Kemp, Eithier, Crawford, Hanley Ramirez, and Adrian Gonzalez in the same lineup, but they also have two Cy Young winners in Kershaw and Greinke at the top of their rotation. Yikes. I'm curious to see if they're going to be as good on the field as they are on paper.


----------



## Efka76 (Jan 27, 2013)

Efka is short nickname from Lithuanian name Evaldas. 76 is is my birth year. Very simple username  Currently considering which avatar to include


----------



## Sith Zombie (Jan 28, 2013)

Mines film related: huge Star Wars and horror film fan! I should probably upload a picture but I don't make too many posts, more of a reader really


----------



## CanNotYet (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, mine is to signal that I love my Canon gear, but do not see myself as an accomplished photographer yet. Still much to learn. Hence Can-Not-Yet...


----------



## insanitybeard (Jan 28, 2013)

Mine came about through work nicknames..... due to me sporting a full beard when I started out on my first 'proper' job as a trainee mechanic 13 or so years ago.... The other techs adorned me with the title 'Beard', often spoken in a variety of amusing tones. The insanity part came about partly through my own assessment of my sometimes mental state, but maybe also because of 'Lord insanity Melchett' (played by Stephen Fry) as he was referred to by the title character of Blackadder (not sure how well Blackadder is known outside of the UK). Can't remember how it happened but a fellow mechanic and friend at the garage put the insanity and beard together, thus it was born!

As for the avatar, it is a picture of my mascot (cue mass ridicule) 'Mr Cheery Chick' as he is known, an amusing roly-poly soft toy picked up for next to nothing one easter in a supermarket.... viewed from some angles, he seems to have a personality and life like quality all of his own....

I'll shut up now... Oh crap, gotta go, it looks like an Arkham Asylum van just pulled up outside the door....


----------



## insanitybeard (Jan 28, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> I joined a website many years ago and was trying to think of a suitable name. It started off as Kernuak Piskie, but was the shortened to Kernuak, which means Cornish in the Cornish language. My grandfather was Cornish and his family are from Cornwall as far back as I can trace, back to the late 1600's on one branch. My avatar photo was taken while I was on the drinking water lake for Oslo. We were collecting water samples for a research project, looking for sources of fungal infections in leukaemic patients. It was actually my first week in Norway, in March, so yuo can imagine our hands were pretty numb from holding bottles under the water. The one thing on my mind at the time was not to drop one of them .



Ha, that explains the origin of the name 'Kernow' for Cornwall, in native speak! I have used the name Kernow instead of Cornwall for my neighbouring County but was unaware of it's origin!


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 28, 2013)

Straight forward...initial of forename followed by surname

I do have a nickname given by mates that has stuck for many years : Gizmo

As I work in IT and IT faults are sometimes known as Gremlins ...and the film Gremlins has the main character Gizmo....


----------



## hyles (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a deep interest in nature, and i really like butterflies (spider and snake as well), so Hyles it is a genus of moths belonging to the Sphingidae's family. First time I was looking for a name it was available, so i kept using it.
Attached an adult Hyles livornica while feeding, and a young caterpillar of Hyles euphorbiae.
Diego


----------



## scotty512 (Jan 28, 2013)

scotty512 is a moniker that was given to me by the first ever dating site that i used many moons ago (yes I will admit to having used them!!)

and it has generally become my moniker for most online accounts now


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 28, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > I joined a website many years ago and was trying to think of a suitable name. It started off as Kernuak Piskie, but was the shortened to Kernuak, which means Cornish in the Cornish language. My grandfather was Cornish and his family are from Cornwall as far back as I can trace, back to the late 1600's on one branch. My avatar photo was taken while I was on the drinking water lake for Oslo. We were collecting water samples for a research project, looking for sources of fungal infections in leukaemic patients. It was actually my first week in Norway, in March, so yuo can imagine our hands were pretty numb from holding bottles under the water. The one thing on my mind at the time was not to drop one of them .
> ...


And the name for the Celtic language that used to be spoken in Devon was Dewnansek and the name was Dyfneint, hence Devon (I'm originally from Exeter or Isca, meaning water). Cornwall is the Angilicised version, derived from Kern Wealas, meaninig the Kern foreigners, as opposed to Wales from the same root. Incidentally, both Cumbria and Cymru, the Welsh word for Wales, were derived from Cymbrogi, meaning compatriots. Sawsnak is the Welsh/Cornish word for Saxons, which eventually came to mean English, just like the Gaelic Sassenach.


----------



## vlim (Jan 28, 2013)

> My avatar is a self portrait - a sagittal MRI of me



Self portrait, i love it !

The choice of my avatar : because this photo has been taken in one of my favorite places in the world, the peninsula of Osa and its amazing Corcovado national park (Costa Rica)...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 28, 2013)

vlim said:


> > My avatar is a self portrait - a sagittal MRI of me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't resist. I had to Google *"sagittal MRI"* and I found this fascinating page using a sagittal MRI of Homer Simpson to explain the subject. Pretty interesting!! And if you look at a lot of sagittal MRI images, I think you will agree that Neuro's looks pretty good in comparison.

*http://www.ariser.info/training/imgproc.php*


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 28, 2013)

Name refers to my other (expensive) passion as a guitar player and musician. "7ender" with the 7 as a reference to the font used on Fender guitars. The avatar shows my first real camera that I owned. I still have that AE1-program and still use it occasionally (often with the classic FD50 1.4 as pictured).


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Jan 28, 2013)

I love the movie "Goonies" and so my name is a reference to one of the inventions that the character "Data" makes in the movie. My picture is of my French Bulldog, his name is Batman.


----------



## vlim (Jan 28, 2013)

> I couldn't resist. I had to Google "sagittal MRI" and I found this fascinating page using a sagittal MRI of Homer Simpson to explain the subject. Pretty interesting!! And if you look at a lot of sagittal MRI images, I think you will agree that Neuro's looks pretty good in comparison.
> 
> http://www.ariser.info/training/imgproc.php




Hilarious !


----------



## infared (Jan 28, 2013)

Fun Idea... some of the explanations are definitely interesting.
I created my Avatar with the LEAST serious camera I have at my disposal so that I could remember to laugh at myself. I also designed it to have some visual impact in a small size, as avatars are such tiny little images many do not come across very well......(there I go getting serious again....).
My mispelled moniker, Infared, (the proper spelling was already taken) I chose because the first images that I took that got me some notice were back in the 80's and they were shot on infrared film and then hand-colored...pre-computer, etc. (I shot on Nikon's then....so is that allowed here???? At least I am a RELUCTANT convert...not a traitor. LOL!).


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 28, 2013)

My name comes from my website, which name is a result of an idea of me and my brother. Callahan photography? Interesting enough... but... not too unique. We were both born the same day on April ten years apart, so...

And the avatar is a b/w converted image of Sky Pond in Rocky Mountain National Park, one of my favourite places around!


----------



## telephonic (Jan 28, 2013)

Lots of interesting stories, hence mine would pale in comparison from the first word. But I'll give it a shot anyway.

I chose Telephonic because Tele + holic would sound just horrible. But I love my 200mm, cause it gives space between me and the photographed subject (plus, I suck at wider end). :


----------



## tron (Jan 28, 2013)

Sith Zombie said:


> Mines film related: huge Star Wars and horror film fan! I should probably upload a picture but I don't make too many posts, more of a reader really


Well mine is self-explanatory but your post urged me to post too ;D

Actually I have adopted it from the original movie back in the 80s.


----------



## timkbryant (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm not too complicated.

"timkbryant" is my name, with the 'k' being my middle initial.

My profile/display pic is because I'm a big Toronto Blue Jays fan, being born there and living there for most of my life and all.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Jan 28, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> I'm a pervert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should have gone with Harry Canyon... you could have claimed a Heavy Metal reference (the movie).


My username comes from a name I made up to use in a book I was writing back in 1988, I was about 150-200 pages into the story... when the manuscript was lost due to a Microsoft OS update that broke Word Perfect. I had the latest version of WP, but the new OS broke it, reinstalls of WP didn't help, and MS wouldn't allow an older version of the OS to be reinstalled. At the time I didn't know anyone else who owned a computer, and the HDD controller on my computer was for a HDD type no longer made at the time MS broke WP. So I couldn't just swap in a new drive (expensive at the time) and reinstall the old OS. Supposedly Microsoft Word was able to read WP files, but when I tried it, as I recall, it corrupted the original file. 2 years of work down the drain thanks to MS. The Character still lives on in my user name. Wrath is pretty self explanatory, and wilde is a nod to the literary genius of Oscar Wilde. The Avatar is a nod to my family coat of arms.


----------



## KyleSTL (Jan 28, 2013)

Tabor Warren Photography said:


> ... and being the primary photographer, there are not too many photos of myself.


+1



neuroanatomist said:


> My avatar is a self portrait - a sagittal MRI of me.


Certainly the only one that exists on our little forum. Bonus points for originality and overall cool factor.


----------



## K3nt (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been using this nick since the time of dial-up BBS' at mindblowing speeds of 2400bps. I couldn't think of a better one at the time, but it stuck and has been with me since.
As for the avatar picture, it's an HDR of the Ebonite Skull Bowling ball that I use for my other hobby, bowling. ;D


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 30, 2013)

In 1993 or 1994 my dad started our first AOL account, and for some reason he chose the username "Axilrod." I just kind of stuck with it after that. Damn I just realized my screen name is 20 years old.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 30, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> In 1993 or 1994 my dad started our first AOL account, and for some reason he chose the username "Axilrod." I just kind of stuck with it after that. Damn I just realized my screen name is 20 years old.



i read your post and the memories of "one minute" page loads on AOL came back to me!


----------



## distant.star (Jan 31, 2013)

K3nt said:


> I've been using this nick since the time of dial-up BBS' at mindblowing speeds of 2400bps. I couldn't think of a better one at the time, but it stuck and has been with me since.
> As for the avatar picture, it's an HDR of the Ebonite Skull Bowling ball that I use for my other hobby, bowling. ;D



Wow, you came late to the game. We started at 300 -- using an acoustic coupler! I remember watching one line at a time scroll in and dreaming of the rumored 9600!


----------



## rpt (Jan 31, 2013)

distant.star said:


> K3nt said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using this nick since the time of dial-up BBS' at mindblowing speeds of 2400bps. I couldn't think of a better one at the time, but it stuck and has been with me since.
> ...


LOL! Same here. Wonder how many of us has 300 baud acoustic modems...


----------



## K3nt (Jan 31, 2013)

rpt said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > K3nt said:
> ...



I had one of them 300 baud thinga-majigs too. The one where you put the reciever on the "modem". But my nick only came in to existence when at 2400bps I started to run my own BBS.  And indeed, the lure of US Robotics modems, and later Zyxel's (when they were still good)... I was the first BBS in Finland to run 28.8k lines. My local phone company told me it wouldn't be possible, but I ordered the modems from Zoom in the US anyway, and they were good. Ah, the good old days. ;D (Time might be polishing the memories in to a slightly more golden shine than what the actual situation was, but it is fun to reminisce.) ;D


----------



## Happy viking (Jan 31, 2013)

What do people think of when they think of norway? Many say Vikings, but the vikings vasnt a nice horde. But im i nice and happy norwegian. So therfore Happy Viking


----------



## Barrfly (Jan 31, 2013)

~ My last name is Barr.

~ The first job I had was a bartender at my fathers tavern called Barr's Place ( late 70's early 80's).

~ When I wasn't at the families bar I'd spend my free time in others. There used to be a bartenders code in which we'd take care of others at their prospective establishments.

~ 99% of the time when I do drink, it's only in bars.

~Currently as a side job I take care of media and shoot events at my bothers tavern which is called the Riverside Barr & Grill. 
- Compensation : My bar tab.
- Most used catch phrase : Thank God for auto-focus 'cause I can't see you .
- Photos from events can be seen here : https://www.facebook.com/riverside.barr/photos_stream


----------



## rpt (Jan 31, 2013)

K3nt said:


> Time might be polishing the memories in to a slightly more golden shine than what the actual situation was


LOL! You got that right!


----------



## Ristobkk (Jan 31, 2013)

Simple, my first name is Risto and i live in Bankgkok, BKK ;-)


----------



## Pagesphotography (Jan 31, 2013)

Pages Photography

Pretty self explanatory! Name of my business!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 31, 2013)

rpt said:


> K3nt said:
> 
> 
> > Time might be polishing the memories in to a slightly more golden shine than what the actual situation was
> ...



Ditto. In case you're still waxing nostalgic, one word... JUMPERS.  Actually many words come to mind but since we are talking about modems....


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 31, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> ~ My last name is Barr.
> 
> ~ The first job I had was a bartender at my fathers tavern called Barr's Place ( late 70's early 80's).
> 
> ...



Which means low light shots, right? I haven't had time to look at the linked pics yet but I gotta think that most bar patrons would be somewhat ambivalent at best about having their pictures taken while at the bar. Sort of like photographic evidence for the wife, IYKWIM... (Based on total ignorance BTW, when I went to bars 20 years ago, it was to dance, pick up women, etc. Typical 2 guys lookin' at/for girls kind of thing...) And you must have a great personality to help spice up the shots because otherwise, most of the shots would end up looking somewhat the same would they not? There's Joe drinking his beer, there's Sam drinking his beer, there's Sally hanging on Fred drinking his beer, etc... Unless! It's a rough bar, then you may have a lot of action shots... There's Joe beating the living crap out of Sam, there's Sally running while Fred jumps in to save Sam.... etc. 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jan 31, 2013)

In the earlier 1980's, I built a 9600 BAUD from scratch using perf-board, discrete ICs, resistors, small speaker and moving coil microphone etc., to transmit research data from Ohio to Oregon in a motel room.
Took more than an hour to transmit.
The phone bill :-\.
-r


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 31, 2013)

lion rock said:


> In the earlier 1980's, I built a 9600 BAUD from scratch using perf-board, discrete ICs, resistors, small speaker and moving coil microphone etc., to transmit research data from Ohio to Oregon in a motel room.
> Took more than an hour to transmit.
> The phone bill :-\.
> -r



Didn't have your 4G LTE HotSpot and i7 Laptop with you that day, eh? Had to make due with that 9600 Baud HackinModem and KayPro or Compaq mobile PC XT or AT huh? (And you were stylin' if you had that!)


----------



## lion rock (Jan 31, 2013)

I still don't have 4G.
The data analysis was with a PDP "tower".
-r


----------



## Studio1930 (Jan 31, 2013)

Studio 1930 is my business name. Our first studio was in a building that was built in 1930 which made for an easy name for clients to remember. Avatar is from a liquid lips series I did a while back.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.198105900228573.40823.100000874933142&type=3


----------



## Barrfly (Jan 31, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Barrfly said:
> 
> 
> > ~ My last name is Barr.
> ...



Actually it's a pretty wild place especially in the warmer months , There's two large indoor bars and a Tiki bar out on a deck that's as big as the building. They also have a grove between the bar and river with a full sized stage. 
It's kind of a mix between a biker bar and a family restaurant depending on the day. The events ranging from outdoor concerts to cardboard boat races do give me ( and many other event photographers ) quite a variety of subjects .

I must admit though, some customers would rather remain anonymous. Usually before a shoot I announce it's for the bars website . It works out quite well. Funny part is most folks ask me to shoot them, I guess they just like seeing themselves on the web page. 
Once in a while I get the request " Don't post that one, my wife doesn't know I'm here."

Check out the link, you might get a kick out of it, they don't just come in cars or motorcycles . They come in boats, helicopters and the occasional hot air balloon. 
( I really didn't mean to go into promotions mode, but ya asked )
https://www.facebook.com/riverside.barr/photos_stream


----------



## Zv (Feb 1, 2013)

My name is Zeshan but people call me Zee, which is usually shortened to Z. My company name is Zeeography. I thought Zv would be kinda cool as Av means aperture value Zv means well Zee value!! Turn that dial to Z! Oh and the pic is just my keyboard, letter Z is the main focus there too.


----------



## stessel tank (Feb 1, 2013)

Stessel tank = my boat i own is a stessl (model 4.95m stessl truck) and the picture is one i took in Japan last year of a car yard sign which had 4 monkeys eating bananas i don't what that had to do with selling cars or the car yard ??


----------



## RAWShooter126 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ever since I got my first DSLR, I've shot exclusively in RAW as was most of the appeal for a DSLR for me to begin with, so "RAWShooter" was a no brainer. In some places I noticed RAWShooter was already taken and the appeal of a now seemingly infamous RAW shooting photographer who promotes shooting RAW (You know who ) made the name more common in many places.
The 126 is simply the often occuring first 3 numbers for the model number of most Canon bodies 

Other names I've used are partiallygelatinated, which was funny at first but a little degrading and mouldypretzel which gets a funny reaction from my 8 y/o nephew lol


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2013)

Do I have to explain this ? ... OK. It's the sound produced by a camera.  

;D


----------



## rpt (Feb 3, 2013)

Click said:


> Do I have to explain this ? ... OK. It's the sound produced by a camera.
> 
> ;D


Aaaaaaaaah! I was thinking mouse... 

I cant believe it was not taken!


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 10, 2013)

Well my username is not so much a mystery, it's my official photographer name  and also real name, obviously. My avatar shows my logo.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Feb 11, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Barrfly said:
> ...


It looks like a fun place


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, my photos been updated from my 2 year old pic.


----------



## RGF (Mar 5, 2013)

RGF is my initials

avaitor is image of me that I happened to have on my computer when I was looking for an aviator

boring ...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 9, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > In the earlier 1980's, I built a 9600 BAUD from scratch using perf-board, discrete ICs, resistors, small speaker and moving coil microphone etc., to transmit research data from Ohio to Oregon in a motel room.
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## UrbanImages (Mar 11, 2013)

I started doing photography about 20 yrs ago when I was 15. I grew up in Providence RI and spent a lot of time in NYC as a kid with my mother's family. I've always been fascinated with cities. Coupled with my interest and subsequent career in the fire service. I started with fire photography and it branched out from there. Every fire photographer has something fire related, however I wanted to put a little different spin on it hence "UrbanImages". I keep it separate from my photography business in order to preserve the professional aspect.


----------



## BruinBear (Mar 11, 2013)

UCLA Alum! Go Bruins!


----------



## Crapking (Mar 11, 2013)

Several pop culture explanations COULD be the source of my username - but I've been told I do not really have a potty mouth and I don't really collect all that much (non-photography) junk. In fact, my username comes from my other 'hobby' - one in which the random outcome of 2 thrown dice must be predicted and wagered upon. I have had many a good day at the tables, (winning enough money to support my photography addiction), but alas a few bad days (losing enough to make sure I still don't own any supertele's). 

My avatar was taken from a motion camera in my backyard - and every time I log in / see that photo, it makes me think of all the BIG BUCKS I have spent over the years on both these hobbies.....


----------



## RendrLab (Mar 11, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Hi everyone. As I reply to some posts, it occurs to me that it would be interesting to get explanations or back stories from many of the user/contributors here on Canon Rumors about why they use/choose the *username* that they have. For instance, *neuro* has explained it before but let's hear it again here all in one place!! What does *TrumpetPower* possibly mean? While we're at it, add some info about the *avatar picture* you use if you like.
> 
> In my case, *RustyTheGeek* started out many years ago as a domain name people would remember for my IT consulting business when they needed to email me. Eventually it just made sense to start treating it like a brand, esp since it's never taken when choosing a username on forums, etc. So there we go! I still need to get an avatar picture uploaded. Bad me.
> 
> Anyone else care to share? Even if it seems self explanatory there might be more than meets the eye.



Little off topic, but I went to school with a Rusty Geek...


----------



## PhotoAviator (Mar 12, 2013)

Photography has been a hobby since I was young; aviation is my profession so that I can pay for my hobby!


----------



## steven kessel (Mar 12, 2013)

My username is self evident. My passion is wildlife photography (with an occasional foray into landscapes). I'm not picky, if it breathes, I'll photograph it.


----------



## darth mollusk (Mar 12, 2013)

the camera that is currently my avatar was found in the ocean 10m deep. after removing the SD card with a screw driver and a pair of pliers - it worked (the SD card - not the camera!). turns out it had been dropped off a boat nearly a year and a half previous to me finding it. we found the owner and returned the photos.

the user name is just a play on words - i like slugs.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi guys, newbie here, first time I really joined in with a forum that wasn't car based, that should start some of you petrol heads on the right route for my login name. Until I got this nickname they were all derogatory, I was working at a factory as a toolmaker when I gained this name, the chief quality inspector came to check my measuring gear for calibration and he just said hey valvebounce where's your gear? I asked about the name and he said it was because he thought when I was going out through the factory gates I didn't change my little Herald 1360 Estate in to second gear until the valves were bouncing. 
No avatar or picture because I haven't found where to add it, or any of the other customisations like a signature bar, is this because so far I have only been accessing the forum on tablets, or is there a minimum number of contributions before I get this privilege?
I am a very keen though not very accomplished hoby photographer, I have not really dropped in to a niche, I take pics of everything and anything, though I do have cars about 2 to 1 everything else! 
The historic name for people from my location is Caulkhead the area is Isle of Wight southern England anyone else on here from there or are Devon and Cornwall as close as you get?
Am really enjoying the posts here, you all seem very friendly or at least tolerant as from the forums I haven't seen any real flaming or aggression which is cool.
Edit, 
Thanks to insanitybeard I found either I have sufficient posts or it was visible on my laptop to add an avatar pic. 
Avatar is of a 25 pdr gun firing blanks during a re-enactment of liberating the french village, taken with 40D on fast drive, hit the shutter when the fire order was given then throw away 90% of the pictures! This is straight from the camera, no post production, no HDR, who knew the flash would shape out like that! 
End edit.


----------



## insanitybeard (Apr 5, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> No avatar or picture because I haven't found where to add it, or any of the other customisations like a signature bar, is this because so far I have only been accessing the forum on tablets, or is there a minimum number of contributions before I get this privilege?
> 
> The historic name for people from my location is Caulkhead the area is Isle of Wight southern England anyone else on here from there or are Devon and Cornwall as close as you get?
> Am really enjoying the posts here, you all seem very friendly or at least tolerant as from the forums I haven't seen any real flaming or aggression which is cool.



Heh, regarding the flaming and aggression.... give it time! I'm from Exeter, Devon. You can customise your signature and avatar in the profile tab at the top of the screen and then the forum profile sub option on the drop down menu once you've racked up a few posts, not entirely sure of the exact number of posts required but certainly no more than 10.


----------

